# Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10



## General_Klose (3. März 2016)

*Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ihr das Spiel flüssig spielen wollt dann lest es mal durch und folgt mir einfach, es wäre auch zu erwähnen den Rechner mit einer SSD Festplatte zu versehen, ich empfehle auch WIN 10 drauf zu schmeißen.

1. Ich habe das Spiel Generäle und das AddOn Die Stunde Null ohne Adminrechte oder sonstige Kompatibilitätsmodus unter WINDOWS 10 plus den 
aktuellen Updates Servicepack usw. installiert, SECDRV macht hier auch keine probleme mehr, ich glaube Microsoft hat es gefixt oder halt aktiviert.

2. Aktuelle probleme gibt es bei den aktuellen Prozessoren die eine Onboard Grafikeinheit haben so wie mein Acer mit einem i7 4720HQ, Onboardgrafik Intel HD5600 und einer Nvidia GTX 960m.
Es ist so das die Nvidia GTX 960m bei diesem Spiel erst gar nicht läuft da das Spiel DX9.1 braucht und die Nvidia Grafikkarte erst ab DX 10 anspringt, 
somit ist geklärt das das Spiel C&C Generäle nur auf der ONBOARD Grafikeinheit spielbar ist, was die CPU natürlich nochmals verlangsamt.
entweder man hat noch einen älteren Laptop oder PC bei der die Grafikkarte noch DirectX 9.x unterstützt, da hat man mehr leistung zur verfügung, das Spiel ist ja sehr CPU Lastig, 
da reichen 2GHZ/CPU für mehrspieler ja nicht mal, MuliCore wird ja auch nicht unterstützt, Spiel läuft nur auf einer CPU.

3. Man sollte in den Energieoptionen den Rechner auf LEISTUNG stellen und nicht auf Qualität, genauso in der Grafikeinstellung bei 3D Anwendung auch auf LEISTUNG, und AntiAliasing auf AUS stellen und den Laptop immer am Netz lassen, nicht mit Akku spielen, da sonst der Laptop langsamer taktet.

4. In den Installations Ordner wo das Spiel installiert ist zB. C/programme(x86)/EA_Games/Command_and_Conquer_die_Stunde_Null Rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften Erweitert, den Haken RAUSMACHEN bei "zulassen, dass für Dateien in diesem Ordner..... indiziert werden" dann OK und Übernehmen.
Das hat den Vorteil ldas Windows die Daten intern schneller verarbeiten kann, so kann man auf der MAP Twilight Flame wo es vorher gelaggt hat, es nun flüssig spielen, es hat auch auswirkungen auf andere Maps. Es wäre natürlich Toll wenn es jeder so einstellen würde.

5. Die Options.INI so umschreiben:

AntiAliasing = 0
BuildingOcclusion = yes
CampaignDifficulty = 2
DrawScrollAnchor = 
DynamicLOD = yes
ExtraAnimations = yes
FirewallBehavior = 0
FirewallNeedToRefresh = FALSE
FirewallPortAllocationDelta = 0
GameSpyIPAddress = 0.0.0.0
Gamma = 48
HeatEffects = yes
IPAddress = 0.0.0.0
IdealStaticGameLOD = Low
LanguageFilter = false
MaxParticleCount = 100
MoveScrollAnchor = 
MusicVolume = 47
Resolution = 1920 1080
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 66
SFXVolume = 59
ScrollFactor = 71
SendDelay = no
ShowSoftWaterEdge = no
ShowTrees = yes
StaticGameLOD = Custom
TextureReduction = 2
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseCloudMap = no
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = yes
UseLightMap = yes
UseShadowDecals = yes
UseShadowVolumes = yes
VoiceVolume = 100

Achtung bei Resolution, da müsst ihr es auf eurer Nativen Auflösung umändern

6. Gameranger installieren um Online gegen andere zu spielen, da der offizielle Gamespy Server 2014 ja abgeschalten wurde, Revora ist auch eine Option aber auf Gameranger sind viel mehr Spieler Online.
Für Gameranger den Port 16000 UDP in eurem Router und der Firewall öffnen.

7. für einen schnellen Start -quickstart bei Eigenschaften des Startmenü einfügen

8. für einen schnellen Start EA_LOGO.big im Installations Ordner Data/German/Movies/EALOGO.big löschen

9. Entweder Gametool installieren um das Spiel im Widescreen zu nutzen oder die Datei Googlesuche: ZHCAMERAZOOM.ZIP nach Anleitung einfügen

10. NoCD Fixer für einen schnellen Start ausführen, nur um die DVD oder das Laufwerk zu schonen, das Spiel startet wesentlich schneller.

11.Schaut das ihr wenn ich eine Neuinstallation macht, als erstes Windows sammt Updates auf den aktuellen Stand ist, erst danach Generäle Installieren, und achten das der German Patch 1.04 drauf ist.

Bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## Kusanar (3. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

Also es gibt hier ja bereits einen ellenlangen Post zu Generals Zero Hour, an dem ich mich auch beteiligt habe. Siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...r-generals-zero-hour-unter-windows-7-8-a.html.

So einiges an Infos hier kommt mir deshalb widersprüchlich oder schlicht falsch vor:


* Keine Adminrechte für die Installation notwendig
... Wo hast du denn hininstalliert? Falls du in den Programme oder Programme_x86 Ordner installiert hast und dich das System NICHT nach Adminrechten gefragt hat, dann ist dein Benutzer vermutlich bereits als Admin unterwegs oder du hast die Benutzerkontensteuerung deaktiviert. Was schon rein sicherheitstechnisch nicht gerade schlau ist, solltest du diesen Benutzer auch zum Surfen und Mails lesen verwenden. Auf jeden Fall lässt sich NICHTS im Ordner Programme_x86 verändern, ohne Admin-Rechte zu besitzen!

* Keine Probleme wegen fehlendem SecuRom aber NoCD Fixer installiert
... Wo keine CD gelesen wird, können auch keine Probleme mit SecuRom auftreten! Der NoCD Fixer ist übrigens nicht legal, da er Kopierschutzmaßnahmen umgeht.

* GTX 960m springt erst ab DX 10 an
... Jede Grafikkarte, die Direct X 10 kann, ist auch abwärtskompatibel zu Direct X 9. Die für Direct X 9 benötigten Dateien sind auch in Windows 10 noch enthalten. Weder Windows 10 noch GTX960m haben also prinzipiell Probleme mit DirectX 9 Spielen.

* Haken RAUSMACHEN bei "zulassen, dass für Dateien in diesem Ordner..... indiziert werden"
... Die Indizierung läuft erstens nicht oft (nur wenn Dateien geändert wurden) und ist zweitens bei den wenigen vorhandenen Dateien so schnell wieder fertig, dass das keinen meßbaren Effekt auf die Leistung des Spiels hat.


Die restlichen Tipps sind ja nicht schlecht, aber dass bei dir Generals Zero Hour ohne starke Lags läuft liegt an 2 Punkten:

1. Der modifizierten INI-Datei und
2. an GenTool (ich vermute mal du meintest GenTool, nicht GameTool?)


----------



## General_Klose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C GenerÃ¤le Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Also es gibt hier ja bereits einen ellenlangen Post zu Generals Zero Hour, an dem ich mich auch beteiligt habe. Siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...r-generals-zero-hour-unter-windows-7-8-a.html.
> 
> So einiges an Infos hier kommt mir deshalb widersprüchlich oder schlicht falsch vor:
> 
> ...



Hallo Kusanar,

Thema Adminrechte:
Ich habe die 10 Jahre Edition, CD Rein Autostart, dann öffnet sich das Offizielle EA Fenster, nicht die Setup datei im Ordner, dann auf Installieren drücken, beide Keys eingegeben und installiert.
Nichts mit Kompatibilität oder Admin, und meine Benutzerkontosteuerung ist aktiv, also installiert so wie früher auf XP, keine Ahnung was bei mir anderst ist. Win10 ist frisch drauf, da Laptop so gekauft.

Thema SecureDRV:
Das mit NoCD Fixer muss ja auch nicht sein, ich wollte nur andeuten das es keine SecureDRV probleme mehr mit WIN10 gibt, das wurde seitens Windows gefixt. CD kann wieder normal gelesen werden.

Thema NVIDIA GTX960m:
Du soltest dich mal schlau machen bevor du hier was dazu schreibst, Das Spiel kann nicht auf der NVIDIA GraKa gespielt werden, das ist einfach so, es gibt reichlich Infos hierzu im Inet.
Schau mal hier: Wie kann ich die interne Grafikkarte abschalten? - Acer Community - 4 4355
Wenn du das hinbekommst das Generäle auf meiner GraKa läuft wäre ich dir sehr Dankbar.
Vielleicht müsst eich die Grafik ganz hoch setzen also AA auf 4x und auf Qualität, dann springt sie vielleicht doch an, das werde ich später mal versuchen. Im Moment ist es so das meine GraKa schläft während ich meine 3v3 Matchs mache.

Das mit dem Haken rausmachen hat Vorteile wenn man gegen den KI Spielt, dann laggt es weniger als zuvor.

Natürlich meinte ich GENTOOL, habe mich vertippt. Aber ich nutze es nicht, ich benutze die Datei ZHCAMERAZOOM.big das beinhaltet einen weiteren Zoom so wie es auf XP war also kein Cheat gegenüber anderen was du wohl denkst, und es beinhaltet auch das das Spiel in 30FPS begrenzt wird und somit das Spiel stabiler läuft.


----------



## Kusanar (3. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

* Thema Adminrechte:
Dann ist dein Benutzer vermutlich Admin. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Jedes Standard-Win7, 8.x oder 10 verlangt bei Änderungen im Programme_x86-Ordner Admin-Rechte.

* Thema SecuRom:
Interessant. Du willst also sagen, dass Generals auch ohne NoCD-Patch gespielt werden kann? Also ich meine wirklich Spielen, nicht bloss installieren  Na wenn das so ist, dann werd ich das nochmal checken. Bis zur vorletzten Insider-Version (da hab ich es des letzte Mal versucht) ging da jedenfalls ohne den Patch nix außer einer ulkigen Fehlermeldung. Danke für den Hinweis!

* Dein Grafikkarten-Problem ist lustig... oder traurig, wie man's nimmt 
Der verlinkte Thread ist ellenlang und je nach Gerät scheint es auch davon abzuhängen, wo der Monitor dranhängt bzw. was in den nVidia-Systemeinstellungen eingestellt ist, welche Grafikkarte die Ausgabe übernimmt. Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber um das hier Abzuhandeln würde ich mal lieber einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Fakt bleibt aber: *Deine GTX960m kann sowohl DirectX 10 und natürlich auch DirectX 9*. Deine Aussage war ja: Die kann kein Direct X 9. Kann sie eben schon. Wenn dir die krude konstruierte Hardware da in die Suppe spuckt, ist das dem Laptophersteller anzukreiden, aber nicht nVidia, Intel oder Microsoft. Und von dem Problem auf deinem Laptop auf alle anderen aktuellen CPUs zu schließen, ist auch etwas gewagt. Ich hab hier einen Skylake mit integrierter GPU und einer dedizierten Grafikkarte R9 380X, dort lässt sich das Problem nicht nachvollziehen.

* Thema Indizierung:
Ich hab das schon mehrmals ausprobiert und keine meßbaren Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede feststellen können. Weder gegen die KI noch gegen menschliche Gegner. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass selbst wenn die Indizierung anläuft ich dank SSD und entsprechend großem Single-Core-Takt immer noch genug Leistungsreserven habe. Ich vermute mal dass da bei dir die CPU schon an der Leistungsgrenze ist, wenn sich das tatsächlich bemerkbar machen sollte.
Was dann aber auch heißt: C&C müsste eigentlich im Installationsordner einiges an Dateien verändern oder löschen / neu erstellen / verschieben, damit die Indizierung dort überhaupt hingreift. Habe ich so auch noch nicht feststellen können.

* Thema GenTool oder irgendwelche anderen .BIG-Mods:
Nö, warum sollte das Cheaten sein? Dass Generals mit GenTool runder läuft, ist schon länger bekannt. Und Auflösung ändern oder weiter Rauszoomen geht ja sogar mit Verändern einer INI-Datei. Solange nichts wirklich spielrelevantes geändert wird, ist alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## General_Klose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

Guten Morgen,

ja man kann das Spiel mit der CD/DVD aus starten wie früher auch, probier halt mal aus.

Das mit der Grafikkarte habe ich gestern auf biegen und brechen hinbekommen wollen, es geht nicht, ich habe alles auf die höchste Einstellung gestellt, dennoch kann ich nur auf der internen GPU spielen, ich habe mal gelesen das es bestimmte Programme gibt die nicht auf der dedizierte GPU laufen, dazu gehört zumindest zu meinem Laptop das Spiel Generäle.
Ich habe einen ACER Nitro V791 Black Edition, eigentlich ein Gamer Laptop, zumindest vom Preis/Leistung her.

Ich finde nicht jeder hat so einen schnellen PC wie du einen hast, deshalb sollten wir hier die Tipps so schreiben das man auch mit den lamgsamen Rechnern noch laggfrei spielen kann, deshalb macht es schon bei dem einen oder anderen was aus die Indizierung auszuführen, gerade langsame CPU, Twilight Flame und 6x KI noch dazu.

Hey ich finde es gut das es noch leute gibt die sich noch um diese Themen kümmern oder so wie du auch noch die Zeit nehmen alles unter die Lupe zu nehmen und es zu testen, um eine Rückinfo zu geben.

Ich habe halt das anliegen, das wenn ich Online gegen andere spiele, das Spiel auch laggfrei und schnell gepielt wird, ich habe keine Zeit während dem Spiel nebenbei noch Fernsehen zu schauen und dabei noch Kaffee zu brühen und, du verstehst was ich meine, das ist aber oft der Fall.
Natürlich wäre es super wenn es einen Offiziellen Patch geben würde der diese Probleme alle as der Welt schaffen würde aber das ist Wunschdenken auf den höchsten Niveau.

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich Vier ältere Laptops von meiner Generäle Crew (alles Verwandschaft) ganz frisch mit einer 128er SSD bestückt und Windows 7 und das Spiel, Gameranger, Firewall einstellungen mit meinen Einstellungen wie oben beschrieben installiert und eingestellt, das hat je Laptop einen Tag gebraucht, mit Treibern, Updates usw, wenn wir zu fünft Online Spielen läuft das wie Butter auch auf TW, egal wieviele Einheiten wir bauen, sobald ein anderer mit spielt beginnt oft wieder der Lagg, das sag ja nicht nur ich sondern auch meine Verwandten.


----------



## Kusanar (4. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

Ich bin momentan gerade dabei, einen alten Athlon 64 X2 wieder flott zu machen. Da kommt Win7 frisch drauf und dann setzte ich mich ran und schau mal, was die diversen Tricks auf so einer alten Möhre bringen  Single-Core lässt sich der ja sogar von einem alten Pentium4 locker abhängen und eine SSD bekommt der auch nicht, also ein ideales Testobjekt.

Finde es auch toll, wie viele Leute es noch gibt, die sich nach wie vor darum kümmern, dass so alte Spiele noch laufen. Und es ist definitiv Schade, dass seitens EA kein abschließender Patch mehr kam. Der Netcode ist grausamst, die Performance lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Aber ich denke der Zug ist abgefahren, würde mich wundern wenn die überhaupt noch den Quellcode haben 

Wegen dem Problem mit deinem Läppi mach ich mich später mal schlau... ist schon sehr faszinierend, wie sehr man eigentlich potente Hardware bewusst verkrüppeln kann. Da müsste man eigentlich dem Hersteller mal ordentlich eins aufs Dach geben.


----------



## General_Klose (4. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

Vielleicht weiß jemand anderst wie ich bei meinem Laptop das Spiel Generäle ZH über die GTX960m spielen kann ohne die interne Intel HD5600 zu benutzen, und so den CPU vollständig für das Spiel reservieren kann, weil er ja gedrosselt wird sobald die Interne GPU mit läuft.


----------



## Kusanar (4. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

Kuck mal einer an, SWR Productions hatte den Tipp mit Ausschalten der Indizierung schon mal im Forum und ich hab den nicht bemerkt:

SWR Productions Forum > AI lagging the game to a halt

Du bist aber nicht zufällig mit SWR Productions verbandelt?  Ich probier das definitiv die nächsten Tage mal aus, momentan bin ich dank Krankheit etwas gehandicappt.


----------



## General_Klose (5. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

Deshalb ja auch die Anleitung die ich oben beschrieben habe ausführen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Ich habe lange rum gemacht, viele Testspiele mit meiner Online Crew durchzogen bis wir auf das ergebnis gekommen sind das es so am besten funktioniert, gerade für etwas langsame PCs.
Ich habe natürlich auch das ganze Inet durchgestöbert um auf diese erkenntnis zu kommen.
Das mit den 4GB Patch habe ich mal außen vor genommen, das brachte so gut wie nichts.
Gibt es kein Programm das es einem anderen Programm 4 CPUs zuweist anstatt wie hier nur eins?, Vllt was Virtuelles?


----------



## Kusanar (6. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps zu C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null Lagg frei bei Online Spiele auf Gameranger unter WIN10*

Nope. Das muss schon vom Programm selbst unterstützt werden, diese Funktion lässt sich leider nicht so einfach "extern" nachreichen.


----------

